# The Parkway Rv Resort & Campground



## OURv (Apr 23, 2017)

Friends,

Join us as we tour the Parkway Rv Resort & Campground

in Orland, Ca and check out their amenities


We made a video to share :


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w


See You in the Campgrounds !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## Emma Brian (Jul 6, 2017)

Great video, I really miss it. Thanks for sharing


----------

